# Köderfisch-Schleppsystem selber bauen ?!



## QSXE (25. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

Aufgrund der zum teil horrenden Preise für Köderfisch-Schleppsysteme möchte ich mich selbst am bau eines Systems versuchen, beziehungsweise ich hab auch schon schnell nur zum Testen ob das so einfach möglich ist mal aus n bisschen Draht und nem Stück Plastik für die Tauchschaufel n Testsystem zusammengezimmert, nen Gummifisch dranngemacht und das Ganze nunja mangelns eines Pools in der Wanne getestet. Doch das Ganze zeigte nicht wirklich viel Aktion. 

Ich vermute mal dass dies auf die ca. 3.5 cm mal 2.8 cm im Winkel von 80° angebrachten Tauchschaufel zurückzuführen oder an dem doch seht begrenzten Testmöglichkeiten liegt.

Welche Form sollte eine Tauchschaufel für n System Eurer Meinung nach haben damit der Köderfisch möglichst gut läuft, oder was sollte man sonst noch beim Bau eines Systhems beachten.

Achja natürlich werde ich dann beim nächsten richtigen Systemen die Tauchschaufen auch Stahlblech machen.

Währe für Eure Hilfe wirklich sehr dankbar, da für mich als Schüler 10-15 € für n System das wohl ohnehin recht bald im Kraut versenkt wird doch etwas zu viel.

CU QSXE|supergri


----------



## wobblerbau-jw (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Köderfisch-Schleppsystem selber bauen ?!*

Wie groß sollten denn die Köderfische sein, die du schleppen willst?

Denn davon ist auch die Größe deiner Tauchschaufel abhängig. Eventuell würde ich auch noch etwas Blei als Beschwerung anbringen. Ich glaube, dass deine Schaufel viel zu groß ist!
Die Form, das Gewicht, die Platzierung, die Wölbung und die Neigung spielen meiner Meinung nach eine viel größere Rolle. Denn eine kleinere Schaufel die weit vorne angebracht wird, ergibt annähernd den gleichen Bewegungseffekt wie eine größere Schaufel, die weiter hinten platziert wurde.

Form: eine kurze , breite Schaufel ergibt einen flachen, stabilen Lauf mit großen Ausschlägen. Eine lange, schmale Schaufel ergibt das Gegenteil: kurze Ausschläge, die Tendenz umzukippen und ein Streben zur Tiefe.

Gewicht: spielt denke ich bei einer Köderfischmontage keine Rolle. Ich würde Aluminiumblech nehmen, da sich dieses leicht bearbeiten und biegen lässt.

Platzierung: Je weiter hinten eine Schaufel angebracht wird, desto geringer fallen die Bewegungen aus.

Wölbung: stabilisiert den Lauf und erhöht die Frequenz der Bewegungen. Würde ich aber nicht machen.

Neigung: Je senkrechter die Schaufel gestellt wird, desto flacher wird der Lauf und desto ausladender werden die Bewegungen.

Ich denke, dass du eher einen langsamen und keinen hektischen Lauf möchtest. Deshalb würde ich eine kurze und breite Schaufel bauen, die eher weiter vorne und vor allem eher steiler angebracht wird. 80° kommen mir da aber schon wieder ein bisschen zu viel vor. Die Schnurbefestigung würde ich auch nicht zu nah an der Schaufel anbringen.

Diese Angaben und Tipps beruhen auf den Erfahrungen, die ich beim Wobblerbauen gemacht habe. Ich denke, dass sich das nicht 1:1 auf ein Köderfisch-Schleppsystem übertagen lassen, aber total verschieden sind diese Bereiche sicherlich auch wieder nicht. Du muss einfach viel ausprobieren. Ich denke das geht mit Aluminium am besten, denn das kannst du biegen wie du willst.

Hilfreich wäre, wenn du den jetzigen Lauf ein bisschen mehr beschreiben könntest und auch dein Wunsch-Laufverhalten nennen könntest.

Grüße
wobblerbau-jw

_________________________________________
E-Mail: wobblerbau-jw@web.de





Homepage: wobblerbaujw.jimdo.com


----------



## QSXE (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Köderfisch-Schleppsystem selber bauen ?!*

Danke für deine ausführliche Antwort wobblerbau-jw.#6

Das bisherige Laufverhalten mit nem Gummifisch am System war, nunja es bewegte sich nicht sonderlich viel wobei das wohl an der nur 1.5 meter langen teststrecke liegt.

Ich werde einfach 2 oder 3 Systeme für 12-15 cm lange Köderfische mit jeweils in Form, Größe und Winkel variierenden Tauchschaufeln   bauen und mal testen welches denn das schönste Laufverhalten liefert.

Aluminium währe natürlich sehr leicht zu bearbeiten, aber lässt sich das überhaupt Löten, oder müsste ich das ganze dann mit Epoxidharz verkleben? Wobei ich dann gleich etwas Lexan anschaffen könnte und... Naja mal schauen was ich wo zu nem vernünftigem preis bekomme...

CU QSXE|supergri


----------



## wobblerbau-jw (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Köderfisch-Schleppsystem selber bauen ?!*

Ob du Aluminium löten kannst weiß ich nicht. Ich denke mal dass das nicht so gut geht, aber wie gesagt ausprobieren. Schau mal hier:
http://www.aluminium-loeten.de/Tipps_zum_loeten.htm
Ich würde es wie du schon gesagt hast mit einem 2-Komponenten-Kleber oder Epoxydharz versuchen. Ich nehme zum verkleben meiner Tauchschaufeln immer den UHU Plus Schnellfest. Dieser hat eine relativ hohe Tragkraft/Belastung und ist schon nach 5 min ausgehärtet. Es ist leider nicht wirklich viel in den 2 Tuben und mit ca. 8-9€ auch nicht grad das Billigste. Aber wenn du nur ein paar Sachen kleben willst ist das denke ich die beste Lösung.

Grüße
wobblerbau-jw


----------



## QSXE (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Köderfisch-Schleppsystem selber bauen ?!*

So hab jetzt für n paar cent 1mm 1,5mm und 2 mm Schweißdraht und n 0,5 mm Aluminiumblech gekauft und natürlich gleich n System gebaut. Mit ner kleineren Alutauchschaufel läuft das ganze wohl recht gut. Naja zumindest macht das System mit Gummifisch ne halbe Rollbewegung aus. Berichte dann wieder wenn ich noch n paar Systheme mehr gebaut und getestet habe.

CU QSXE|supergri


----------



## wobblerbau-jw (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Köderfisch-Schleppsystem selber bauen ?!*



QSXE schrieb:


> Naja zumindest macht das System mit Gummifisch ne halbe Rollbewegung aus.
> CU QSXE|supergri



Was meinst du mit Rollbewegung?


----------



## QSXE (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Köderfisch-Schleppsystem selber bauen ?!*

Jetzt haut das ganze schon recht gut hin. Läuft so ähnlich wie n normaler einteiliger Wobbler und macht nicht nur ne halbe sondern gleich mehrere Roll, also diese Wobblerbewegungen.

Mach dann noch n paar Fotos wenn das ganze dann fertig ist.

CU QSXE


----------



## wobblerbau-jw (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Köderfisch-Schleppsystem selber bauen ?!*

Freut mich, wenn ich dir ein bisschen helfen konnte! 
Das mit den Bildern ist eine klasse Idee, denn mich würde es brennend interessieren wie diese "Dinger" aussehen!

Grüße
wobblerbau-jw


----------



## QSXE (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Köderfisch-Schleppsystem selber bauen ?!*

Herzlichen Dank für Deine Unterstützung wobblerbau-jw, hat mir wirklich weitergeholfen. 

Sobald ich die Systeme zumindest halbwegs fertig hab folgen selbstverständlich noch n paar Bilder.

CU QSXE


----------



## QSXE (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Köderfisch-Schleppsystem selber bauen ?!*

Welche Hakengröße sollte man bei einem System für 10- 12, 12-14, bzw. 14-16 cm Köderfische wählen wenn man 2 Drillinge pro System verwendet? 

Habe mit Drillingsgrößen nämlich noch nicht so viel Erfahrung .

Und wie siehts eigentlich mit dem Drahtdurchmesser aus? Hält ein 1 mm Schweißdraht ( dürfte normaler Stahldraht sein ) einen Großen hecht aus oder sollte ich besser auf 1.5 oder gar 2 mm Draht zurückgreifen?

CU QSXE


----------



## wobblerbau-jw (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Köderfisch-Schleppsystem selber bauen ?!*

Hallo

stell doch mal bitte ein Bild von deinen Systemen rein! Mich würde es brennend interessieren wie die aussehen. Egal wenn die noch nicht ganz fertig sind.

Erst einmal zum Draht. Die Stärke des Drahtes spielt was die Tragkraft angeht fast keine Rolle!! Bring mal einen 1mm Draht zum reißen! Viel wichtiger sind die Ösen bzw die Stellen, an denen der Draht endet. Des weitern achte darauf, dass der Draht rostfrei ist (z.B. verzinkt). Wie Steif sollte das Ködersystem sein? Soll es sich noch verbiegen können? Wenn nicht, dann musst du vielleicht einen 2 mm Draht nehmen. Aber dann wird auch alles schwerer (Gewicht) und schwerer zum verarbeiten.

Ich würde es aber bei einem 1 mm Draht belassen. Der tuts immer!

Wegen den Drillingen. Prinzipiell kann man sagen, dass auf kleinere Haken auch kleinere Fische gehen/hängen bleiben. Größere Haken haben dagegen meist eine geringere Fehlbissquote. Du musst auch darauf achten, dass der Drilling nicht von deinem Köder(-fisch) "versteckt" wird, das heißt wenn er zu klein ist.

Was die genaue Größe angeht bin ich immer für das "Mittelding". Ich würde eigentlich für alle Systeme Drillinge mit der Größe 4 verwenden. Für 10-12cm Köderfische evtl. auch nur Größe 6.
An 14-16cm Köderfische kannst du auch 3 Drillinge dran machen.

Ein weiterer Tipp ... vergiss die Sprengringe (kleine Schlüsselringe) nicht. Denn dann kannst du ganz schnell die Haken wechseln und sie stören dich beim Bauen der Montage nicht. Aber vielleicht hast du an das ja schon dran gedacht. #6

Grüße
wobblerbau-jw


----------



## QSXE (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Köderfisch-Schleppsystem selber bauen ?!*

Natürlich werde ich Sprengringe verwenden denn sonst kann das beim bau des Systems recht schnell mal schmerzhaft werden. 

Leider kann oder will ich für die systeme vorerst nur verkupferten Schweißdraht verwenden da dieser mit 1 mm Durchmesser gerade mal 3.2 cent pro meter kostet und ich mal abgesehen von Haken und Sprengringen die Materialkosten mit rund 8 cent recht niedrig halten kann. Erst wenn ich die Systheme mal getestet hab und sie fangen werden sie durch langlebige Rostfreie ersetzt oder lakiert.

Ich mach nur noch schnell n paar Systeme und stelle die Fotos wohl noch heute rein.

CU QSXE


----------



## QSXE (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Köderfisch-Schleppsystem selber bauen ?!*

So hier n paar Fotos einiger noch nicht ganz fertiger Systeme:

Bei diesem System ging mir der Draht aus weshalb der
Haltedorn etwas kurz ausfällt, hoffe aber das das trotzdem hält.

Achja die Form und Position der Tauchschaufeln der Systeme wird natürlich noch etwas verändert, ist nur probeweise aufgesteckt.

CU QSXE


----------



## wobblerbau-jw (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Köderfisch-Schleppsystem selber bauen ?!*

Klasse Montagen. Sehen richtig gut aus! 

schau mal hier ...
http://www.petri-heil.ch/magazin/an...t/browse/2/article/9/mit-system-z-101601.html

Auf diesen Link bin ich zufällig gestoßen. Dort werden auch die Köderfisch-Montagen beschrieben. Mit Bildern!

Grüße

wobblerbau-jw


----------



## QSXE (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Köderfisch-Schleppsystem selber bauen ?!*

Freut mich dass Du meine Montagen gelungen findest und danke für den Link wobblerbau-jw. |supergri

Hab das System noch etwas abgeändert und jetzt scheint es mit nem Gummifisch wohl recht gut zu laufen. Kanns kaum noch erwarten bis ich die Systeme endlich ausprobieren kann und wer weiß wenn sie gut laufen und fangen kann ich mein Taschengeld eventuell mit 2 € pro systhem etwas aufbessern. 

Doch dafür sollte das ganze dann wohl noch etwas ausgereifter sein aber da der Meter Draht  nur 3,2 cent Kostet und ich in den Ferien eh zeit hab kann ich ja noch etwas herumprobieren bis das ganze richtig gut läuft und aussieht.

CU QSXE


----------



## Shaker (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Köderfisch-Schleppsystem selber bauen ?!*

Gibt es hier noch weitere Erfahrungen?
Wäre schön, wenn sich jemand meldet, der es vielleicht schon mal probiert hat oder Tipps zum Selbstbau hat


----------

